# Blessed and No Need for the Other Place



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok we have our place we are living. The river goes from Cold to Warm water, so we catch a good mix of variety of fish. Catch Trout to Catfish, we had Rehorse today like I told my wife I get a little bigger Boat for Gigging we could have plenty fish year round. Lots of people don't like Redhorse because of the Bones but prepared right have no problem with them.

Plus if this wasn't good enough we have thousands of acres of Government Lands on both sides, we can Hunt, Trap, pick Berries and Mushrooms and cut Firewood.

All this goes along with our about 4 acres, where we Garden, Orchard, have Chickens and Rabbits.

Then we have our Cabin which is on three Lakes, where we can catch fish from Pan size up to over 100 pounds, mostly Catfish.

But there we are surrounded with thousands of acres of Government Land where we can do the same with Government Land here only thing it has to offer different is Hogs.

Oh I know down deep we don't need the Cabin but we can afford it so I know we will use it. Plus it is paid for.:thumb:

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I am so terribly sorry to hear about you living prediciment. Do not lose hope. We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> I am so terribly sorry to hear about you living prediciment. Do not lose hope. We will keep you in our prayers.


  Oh we're Happy with what the Lord has dealt us but Thanks anyway.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That's it. Keep a stiff upper lip. Im sure many members would be willing to trade places with you for a little while just to give you a break. Thats the kind of people we are.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm starting to think you run out of your daily allotment of fun too early in the morning.Gee,I know when that happens to me it just makes me miserable! I've gotten to the point that I hate fun!It's like eating sweets! If you haven't had any for a long,long time you can hardly get past that first bite!
If this is the case I'm sure there is a lot of people here that would come up on the weekend and help you out of this mess! That's just the kind of people we are!Try to get a good nights sleep and hopefully you'll feel better in the morning! If not post again and we'll find a way to make your life a little easier!
Hang in there!


Wade


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the early morning giggle! Perhaps if you sought out a good clinic they could get you back on the road to misery. Blessings, sis


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think there is anything wrong with having a cabin as a get awy to relax and enjoy more hunting and fishing so long as your living within your means , now if you start up with 10 12 14 houses like some who have run for prez in the past it seems a bit excessive

if you some how feel like your blessed enough and should share let the cabin out for a week here and there to others who need to get away


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh had a horrible morning listening to Turkeys gobble all around me.



big rockpile


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> Oh had a horrible morning listening to Turkeys gobble all around me.
> 
> 
> 
> big rockpile


See! That's just what I was talking about! You start using up your allotment of fun even before the sun gets up!You deserve to run out early in the day!LOL

Wade


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

From the title of this thread I'm happy for you that you feel blessed. You think you are going up and don't need the other place.

Then I read the post. What's all this talk about cabins and fish?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If those turkeys keep you up I know a nice little apartment behind a bowling alley in the city that's available. And get this, it's right on a bus line!!!!!! Think about it. Could be the break you need.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> If those turkeys keep you up I know a nice little apartment behind a bowling alley in the city that's available. And get this, it's right on a bus line!!!!!! Think about it. Could be the break you need.



really the bus runs behind the bowling ally , thats strange usually they run on the street in front


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Who calls 'is dawgs fer 'im(BR)?:rotfl:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> If those turkeys keep you up I know a nice little apartment behind a bowling alley in the city that's available. And get this, it's right on a bus line!!!!!! Think about it. Could be the break you need.


 Had to laugh years ago was talking with a Guy  lets say when he first moved here thought he had cut bunch of Oak for his House, I asked him what he was going to do with all the Hickory?  Oh I'm using it for firewood. But get back I was talking to him about Turkeys gobbling. He says yes they was keeping him up all night long.  I was thinking, Turkeys don't make noise after dark. Then it dawned on me he was hearing Whip Poor Wills.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> From the title of this thread I'm happy for you that you feel blessed. You think you are going up and don't need the other place.
> 
> Then I read the post. What's all this talk about cabins and fish?


 Oh have a Little Cabin in middle of 3 large Lakes with thousands of acres of Corps of Engineers Land around it. Figured it's paid for might as well keep it and use it.

big rockpile


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> Had to laugh years ago was talking with a Guy  lets say when he first moved here thought he had cut bunch of Oak for his House, I asked him what he was going to do with all the Hickory?  Oh I'm using it for firewood. But get back I was talking to him about Turkeys gobbling. He says yes they was keeping him up all night long.  I was thinking, Turkeys don't make noise after dark. Then it dawned on me he was hearing Whip Poor Wills.
> 
> big rockpile


Awww man! That hurt! I haven't heard a whippoor will in 40 years! I do miss 'um.
Wade


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

1shotwade said:


> Awww man! That hurt! I haven't heard a whippoor will in 40 years! I do miss 'um.
> Wade


Every time I hear one I think of my Granddaughter that passed from SID's. I heard my first one of the Spring on that morning. :Bawling:

big rockpile


----------

